# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Co2 refill: Where to have it while you wait?

## nointerest

Hi guys,

I am quite new to the hobby and I am going through my first Co2 cylinder refill.
I thought that the refill would have been made while you wait but with my surprise I went to my LFS and they quoted me 7-10 days. 
I then went all the way to Seaview and they quoted me 3 days, I gave in and left it to them.

So my question is: Is there in Singapore a place where you go and they refill your tank before you?

Thanks as usual

----------


## hk75

You can try Bioplast at boon keng. You can collect immediately after top up.

----------


## wongce

Depend on the type of your co2 tank, if you are using NA type tank, you can go NA for instant 1-1 exchange... if you are those normal/alumuninum type, you can go bioplast or normal LFS where you collect 3-4 days later( aquastar,y618,seaview)...in my opinion, really depend on your location as some lfs will need more time to collect sufficient tanks to send for top up, so time varies. i myself opt for NA tank, as 1-1 exchange is a breeze... :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

wongce, Bioplast is "instant refill". Collect a while later. A LFS in tampines also does "instant refill" but PSI lower but i cannot recall the name but that one sells other pets also.

----------


## wongce

> Depend on the type of your co2 tank, if you are using NA type tank, you can go NA for instant 1-1 exchange... if you are those normal/alumuninum type, you can go bioplast or normal LFS where you collect 3-4 days later( aquastar,y618,seaview)...in my opinion, really depend on your location as some lfs will need more time to collect sufficient tanks to send for top up, so time varies. i myself opt for NA tank, as 1-1 exchange is a breeze...


Typo, bioplast is instant, i heard pressure quite high?? maybe can ask some bro here




> wongce, Bioplast is "instant refill". Collect a while later. A LFS in tampines also does "instant refill" but PSI lower but i cannot recall the name but that one sells other pets also.


type too fast, copy paste wrongly..sorry sorry...

----------


## nointerest

Thanks for your info gentlemen.
Btw yes my tank is NA so next time I will opt for the 1-to-1 exchange!

----------


## seanang168

> wongce, Bioplast is "instant refill". Collect a while later. A LFS in tampines also does "instant refill" but PSI lower but i cannot recall the name but that one sells other pets also.


Hi do you remember the location of this Tampines LFS? Is it at a Triangular market where a Mc Donald can be found in a community centre or is it at the side of Tampines where Safra is?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hi do you remember the location of this Tampines LFS? Is it at a Triangular market where a Mc Donald can be found in a community centre or is it at the side of Tampines where Safra is?


Only been there once in the past. I do recall that it is near a market and the area is those shophouses.

----------


## unpluggedmusic

I just did mine at bioplast today, it costs me $11 for my small co2 tank. Uncle was very nice to explain to me that my tank has leakage and he did as much as he can to help me plug the leakage, although temporary solution. He worry most abt customers who bring leaking tanks, which will be hard to explain to when he fills it up, and then finds leakage, so check ur co2 tank by submerging it in a bathtub of water before bringing it to him.

----------


## ralliart12

> I just did mine at bioplast today, it costs me $11 for my small co2 tank...


May I know the capacity of your tank & how long it took?

----------


## Yulbrainer

Fyi: Asia Industrial Gases
8 Gul Rd	
http://www.asiagas.com.sg/

----------


## hk75

> Fyi: Asia Industrial Gases
> 8 Gul Rd	
> http://www.asiagas.com.sg/


Can check with you, do they entertain walk in customer? What is their charges? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Yulbrainer

> Can check with you, do they entertain walk in customer? What is their charges? Thanks in advance.


Yes they do, price wise you can call them to check.

----------


## hk75

> Yes they do, price wise you can call them to check.


Thanks. Much nearer to my place, Save travelling time

----------


## chtan23

> Thanks. Much nearer to my place, Save travelling time


Hi hk75, 

Did you refill your co2 tank at Asia Industrial Gases? Can share your experience? Thanks!

----------


## ortegafever

Hi veterans, can i double confirm something? If i was to buy a co2 cylinder off AQ, be it a NA or Seaview tank, i can re-fill it at any LFS that provide co2 re-fill service right?
Asked this as i'm considering the possibility of buying a co2 cylinder on AQ and bring it to C328 for re-fill as it is more convient for me.

----------


## VSGenesis

Yes you can. Buy say from Seaview. Top up at other LFS providing such service.

If you dont mind waiting for a few days. I dont think they do instant top up. Only one is Bioplast.

----------


## ortegafever

> Yes you can. Buy say from Seaview. Top up at other LFS providing such service.
> 
> If you dont mind waiting for a few days. I dont think they do instant top up. Only one is Bioplast.


Glad to know that, thank you very much for the info.  :Smile:

----------


## Stormz

> Hi do you remember the location of this Tampines LFS? Is it at a Triangular market where a Mc Donald can be found in a community centre or is it at the side of Tampines where Safra is?


I believe that you're referring to the shop called K & K

----------


## Numbskull

Bioplast anytime.

I always carry my 5L tank from amk to Bioplast for refill. waiting time 5 to 10mins for S20/-

----------


## wasaabi

You can go to Leong Chew Gas Trading, 3013 Bedok Ave 4 #01-2108 Bedok Industrial Park E, Singapore 489979 for CO2 refill.

Collect on the spot within 10-15 mins, $12 (between 1kg-5kg)

----------


## marx

if im not wrong.. sea view now has 1 to 1 exchange too ?

----------


## milk_vanilla

Seaview accept 1-1. If you bought the cylinder from them.

----------


## sammajor

Went to NA to refill a 7.5litre tank on sunday, and was informed on Monday night to colect the following day. Very fast.

----------


## kohanson

Hi can pm the price of 1-1 exhange from seaview and the tank size?

----------


## limz_777

> Bioplast anytime.
> 
> I always carry my 5L tank from amk to Bioplast for refill. waiting time 5 to 10mins for S20/-



5L still same price top-up at bioplast ? NA too ?

----------

